# Anyone know a good voice changer?



## Furzball (Apr 8, 2012)

Remember those voice changing devices to make you sound like a ghost or alien. Does anyone know of a good voice changer for a lion fursona? Please and thanks.


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 8, 2012)

I know you can get auto-tuners on the internet. Not sure about a voice changer.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 8, 2012)

Take up smoking?


----------



## Furzball (Apr 8, 2012)

Sauvignon said:


> Take up smoking?



Lol been there quitting that.

So far I have only found a voice changer that comes with a children's book called "You can Roar". But it is a microphone. Ordered it over eBay for 9$ and am going to pull it apart to see if I can fit it in my mask. Bah humbug. Hope it works.


----------



## Liedt (May 10, 2012)

Screaming Bee software makes a nice affordable voice changer for internet sites such as Second Life, Skype, Chat Programs, et al. They even have a free voice pack with certain species pre-configured. Check out the site at: http://screamingbee.com/

This is only for internet based communications though. If you are looking for something that is installed in your fursuit that changes your voice in real time, then these are not the droids you're looking for. I can't help you with a referal for that one.


----------

